# COMPLETE vs LIMITED pelvic ultrasound



## Kimberley (Oct 30, 2014)

Would this be billed as a complete or limited? I am thinking a complete since the rad documents that they couldn't visualize the uterus or ovaries due to pt being obese. But not sure.

Thanks


Impression: Patient states that her bladder is uncomfortably full. However, the bladder is not distended and the pelvic structures were not visualized with certainty. Patient declined transvaginal study. MRI could be performed for further evaluation. 

Pelvic ultrasound 

Comparison: None 

Clinical history: Cervical polyp 

Incidental findings of endocervical polyp, morbidly obese--cannot assess ovaries or uterus, more polyp visible at cervical os but tight hymenal band--did not tolerate exam 

Electronically Signed By:


----------

